
China Wants To Buy A Big Piece Of Facebook - pitdesi
http://www.businessinsider.com/china-wants-to-buy-a-big-piece-of-facebook-2011-6
======
VuongN
We should sell all of Facebook to China. Now that Google+ and the social
network scene is getting hot, let China buy a bunch of hyped up virtual assets
(which I think is already plateauing). Then we play the waiting game with
China... again.

